# Randabstand zum JFrame



## Guest (7. Jan 2009)

Ich versuch mich gerade an meinem ersten JFrame-Formular.

Das Formular hat zwei Buttons OK / Chancel. Wenn ich diese wie folgt auf der JFrame packe, haben die beiden Buttons jedoch keinen Abstand zum unteren Rand des JFrames. 


```
contentPane.add(buttonBar, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
```

buttonBar ist ein JPanel, welches die beiden buttons enthält. Nur wie bestimme ich jetzt den unteren Randabstand?


----------



## Marco13 (7. Jan 2009)

Mehrere Möglichkeiten... am einfachsten panel.setBorder(BorderFactory.emptyBorder(...)) - eigentlich sollte man Borders nicht für's Layout "verwenden" ... Alternative: Ein passender (ggf. komplizierterer) LayoutManager...


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jan 2009)

zu spät, aber ne Menge Text:

du könntest einen unsichtbaren Rahmen um das Panel legen
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/border.html

oder den South-Bereich mit mehr Komponenten füllen, z.B. einem Zwischen-JPanel, 
welches deine buttonBar aufnimmt und darunter noch ein leeres JLabel oder den Platz sonst wie freihält,
im GridBagLayout kann man Abstände gut angeben, aber das Layout selber ist recht kompliziert,

könntest auch buttonBar-Panel selber mit den letzten Ideen modifizieren


----------

